# DELL S2721DGFA SMART-HDR



## SuperMario48 (11. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mir vor kurzem zwei DELL S2721dgfa zugelegt und hab jetzt eine Frage zu der Google keine Antwort findet.
Was genau bewirkt diese Smart HDR Einstellung? Ich kann hier verschiedene Modi auswählen Film, Desktop, Gaming und Display-HDR aber mir ist der Unterschied bzw. die richtige Einstellung nicht klar.
Was ich herausgefunden habe ist, dass Display-HDR wohl ein offizieller Standard zu seien scheint. Die anderen Optionen sind wohl irgendwelche Modi von DELL. Die Anleitung sagt dazu folgendes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von demher dachte ich Game HDR wäre wohl das richtige, aber wenn ich da im Spiel mit aktiviertem HDR wechsle, sieht Game HDR einfach nur etwas heller und grauer aus als display hdr. Meine Graka ist eine gtx 1080 die sollte also HDR können.

Hat hier vielleicht jemand mehr Ahnung als ich oder noch besser kennt sich richtig aus damit? 


VG


----------



## PazeQQ (11. September 2021)

Ich hab den selben Monitor, tu dir selbst den Gefallen und schalte hdr einfach ab und vergiss es. HDR400 ist nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## claster17 (11. September 2021)

Der S2721DGFA ist nicht HDR-fähig.

DisplayHDR400 ist für SDR-Monitore, die ein HDR-Signal akzeptieren können. HDR korrekt wiedergeben können sie jedoch nicht. Dafür ist mindestens FALD nötig.
Falls du mal einen OLED-Fernseher in die Finger bekommen solltest, wirst du merken, dass zwischen echtem HDR und dem halbgaren HDR400 Welten liegen.



PazeQQ schrieb:


> HDR400 ist nicht der Rede wert.


Eine Umbenennung in SDR400 wäre angebracht.


----------



## JoM79 (11. September 2021)

Es geht nicht nur um FALD bei HDR.
Auch die Farbtiefe, der Farbraum und das tone mapping.
Aber ja, HDR 400 ist Mist.


----------



## SuperMario48 (12. September 2021)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten.



PazeQQ schrieb:


> Ich hab den selben Monitor, tu dir selbst den Gefallen und schalte hdr einfach ab und vergiss es. HDR400 ist nicht der Rede wert.


Das HDR400 jetzt nicht das nonplusultra ist weiß ich , aber sooooooo schlecht finde ich es persönlich jetzt nicht. Ich komme von einem TN Display ohne HDR von dem her ist für mich wahrscheinlich alles besser, aber ich finde trotzdem das Spiele mit aktiviertem HDR trotzdem ein Stück besser aussehen. Aber klar HDR 600 oder 1000 macht sicherlich mehr unterschied.



claster17 schrieb:


> Der S2721DGFA ist nicht HDR-fähig.
> 
> DisplayHDR400 ist für SDR-Monitore, die ein HDR-Signal akzeptieren können. HDR korrekt wiedergeben können sie jedoch nicht. Dafür ist mindestens FALD nötig.
> Falls du mal einen OLED-Fernseher in die Finger bekommen solltest, wirst du merken, dass zwischen echtem HDR und dem halbgaren HDR400 Welten liegen.
> ...


Das mit dem OLED-Fernseher glaube ich sofort. Ich hab mich bei dem Monitor einfach auf die vielen positiven Tests verlassen und wie gesagt ich bin an sich auch recht zu frieden damit.

Mir gings jetzt eigentich auch nur darum ob vielleicht jemand weiß, was die verschiedenen Modi können. Hab den Monitor primär wegen dem IPS-Panel und den 165Hz gekauft. HDR ist mir dann eher so nebenbei aufgefallen.


VG


----------



## Antan (25. September 2021)

Hallo,

leider habe ich das gleiche Problem und bin mir sehr unsicher welche Einstellungen ich bei dem Monitor vornehmen soll.  Aufgrund der häufigen Aussagen, dass HDR400 nicht zu empfehlen ist habe ich den Monitor eine Weile ohne HDR betrieben. Allerdings haben mich die zum Teil übersättigten Farben, insbesondere bei der Farbe Rot mehr und mehr gestört. Das ist wohl darauf zurück zu führen, dass es sich bei dem Dell um einen Wide Colour Gamut Monitor handelt.

Jetzt habe ich bemerkt, dass durch aktivieren von HDR im OSD des Monitors und den Windows HD-Color Einstellungen, die Farben wieder "normal" dargestellt werden. Zufrieden habe ich eine Zeit lang Metro Exodus in HDR gespielt, bis ich im Spiel dann in einen dunklen Bereich kam. Das Bild sah leider wirklich nicht gut aus. Es war alles wie von einem hellen Grauschleier bedeckt.

Im OSD des Monitors habe ich dann bei den von Dell bezeichneten "Smart HDR" den Modus von Desktop zu "DisplayHDR" gewechselt und der Grauschleier ist sofort verschwunden. Das ganze Spiel sah dadurch deutlich besser aus, weil auch die Schattenbereiche jetzt dunkel und nicht mehr grau dargestellt wurden. Ich habe mich daraufhin etwas schlau gemacht und einen Test gefunden wo auch kurz auf die "Smart HDR" Einstellungen eingegangen wird.

https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/dell-s2721dgf-27-inch-165-hz-gaming-monitor

(Überraschenderweise wird bei diesem Test das HDR sogar gelobt, was mich zusätzlich etwas ratlos zurücklässt. Was stimmt denn nun?)

Hier wird die Smart HDR Einstellung "Desktop" empfohlen, während "DisplayHDR" wohl die Schattenbereiche zu dunkel darstellen könnte. Daraufhin habe ich mir einige dunkle YouTube-HDR Videos angesehen. Hierbei konnte ich dann deutlich sehen, dass die Einstellung "DisplayHDR" ein für mich zwar besseres Bild ergibt aber beim Wechsel zu der Empfohlenen Einstellung "Desktop", mehr Details zu erkennen sind.

Hier mal ein Beispiel. Zu Beginn der Szene mit dem Teekessel ist der Griff links in "DisplayHDR" nicht zu erkennen (Die rechte Seite natürlich schon und auch später im Video, wenn alles heller wird). Bei der Einstellung "Desktop" erkennt man bereits zu Beginn den ganzen Griff (Allerdings sieht die schwarze Fläche links neben dem Griff damit etwas verrauscht aus).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7rzF_itNzsM:53

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zusammengefasst kann ich für mich sagen:
Ohne HDR= Übersättigte Farben
Mit HDR, "Desktop"-Modus= Teilweise Grauschleier in dunklen Bereichen.
Mit HDR, "DisplayHDR"-Modus= Grauschleier ist weg aber dafür verschwinden auch Details.

Das Bild so einzustellen wie es meinem persönlichen Geschmack entspricht kann ich offensichtlich nicht wirklich berücksichtigen, schließlich habe ich viele Stunden in Metro verbracht und erst gemerkt dass etwas nicht stimmt, als mich das Spiel mit der Nase drauf stoßen lies.

Vielleicht hat hier ja noch jemand einen Tipp für mich.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## JoM79 (25. September 2021)

Da der keinen sRGB Modus hat, müsstest du das Rot manuell runter regeln.


----------



## Antan (25. September 2021)

Danke für die Antwort. 
Also wenn ich die Farben nicht selbst einstellen möchte müsste ich einen Monitor mit sRGB Modus kaufen. Kennst du zufällig einen Empfehlenswerten der dem Dell ähnlich ist mit einem solchen Modus? Ich wäre auch bereit mehr Geld dafür auszugeben.


----------



## WaldemarE (26. September 2021)

Ein ähnlicher mit sRGB Modus wäre z.B. der LG 27GL850-B


----------



## Antan (26. September 2021)

Vielen Dank. Den werde ich mir mal ansehen.


----------

